# LG Prada 3.0 P940 - ICS Root



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root LG Prada 3.0 P940 with ICS (4.0.4)?

EDIT: And the answer is few posts under


----------



## adiif1 (Jul 9, 2012)

+1


----------



## iodak (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is guide how to root prada ics 4.0.4

If someone knows how to translate it.

http://bbs.gfan.com/mobile/android-4531413-1-1.html?extra=page=1


----------



## carlsanderson1986 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Doesn't work*

Hey guys 

The root process in the link "http://bbs.gfan.com/mobile/android-4531413-1-1.html?extra=page%3D1" doesn't work for me.  I'm (along with real developers)  are working on root.  

Good luck, give it a try to you never know!

Carl.


----------



## Walhalla (Jul 10, 2012)

i got my device rooted with the method found on the page. Will write up a howto with my adjusted root script and files later today if someone has use for it...


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 10, 2012)

root will be like cherry on top of pie called Prada 3.0 with ICS


----------



## nganthuolai (Jul 10, 2012)

up for you


----------



## Walhalla (Jul 10, 2012)

Here you go.

*Alternative LG P940 Prada 3.0 v20d (ICS 4.0.4) Root Guide
cleaned / improved and with Superuser instead of SuperSU*


needed files
-----------------
- Official LG ICS European Firmware Update -> http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/swdata/WEBSW/LGP940/ADEUBK/V20d_00/V20D_00.kdz

- Root package -> http://www.mediafire.com/?p4pw69blabz94ja


first steps
--------------

extract "p940_ics_root.rar".
install LG USB drivers from the "1. Driver" directory.
replace your windows hosts file with the one of the "2. Edited Windows Hosts File" folder. You find it in Windows Vista / 7 at -> "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc". 
copy the folder "shttps" from the "3. Flash Tools" folder to "C:\" and start the "http.exe".
install "msxml.msi" from the "3. Flash Tools" folder.
install "B2CAppSetup.exe" (LGMobile Support Tool) from the "3. Flash Tools" folder and close both apps that start right after the installation.


root device
---------------

enable "USB-Debugging" on the device at "Settings | Developer".
put the USB cable in the device and let the system install the drivers.
shutdown the device.
right after the device has completely shutdown hold both the "Volume+" and "Power" key until you can see the following message on the screen -> "S/W Upgrade - Please wait while upgrading...".
start the "UpTestEX_mod2_marwin.exe" from the "3. Flash Tools" folder.
Select on the left side "Select Type" -> "3GQCT". Select on the right side "PhoneMode" -> "EMERGENCY" and at "Select kdz file" enter the Official LG ICS European Firmware Update.
Now click on "Normal web upgrade test" and on "Upgrade Start".
In the opening window select "Country" -> "Different Country" und "Language" -> "YOUR LANGUAGE". Now click at "OK".
Now you have to keep an eye on the temporary folder of the flash software.
You find it in Windows Vista / 7 at -> "C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone". In Windows XP at "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LGMOBILEAX\Phone".
(It starts to create the files when you see the following message on the screen -> "Running the LG Mobile Phone Software Update" steht).
Right after it created "LGP940_AP[1].bin" replace it with the file of the "4. Patched v20d firmware part" folder. Now you have to wait till the firmware update is finished.
After the phone has sucessfully booted into the new os start the "root.bat" from the "5. Root" folder. It reboots the device again and roots it.
 
have phun


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 11, 2012)

Somebody test it? I'm a coward


----------



## aaron_lith (Jul 12, 2012)

*Brilliant !*

On first attempt all gone as described , cant believe me Prada now runs ICS


----------



## nshahid89 (Jul 13, 2012)

Testing it right now - just replaced the LGP940_AP[1].bin file, will update with the results after

*EDIT:* I officially have SuperUser on my phone! And it's working perfectly ... Prada with ICS + rooted

It can't get any better than this (for now)


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 13, 2012)

Confirm, everything went fine. Now i reach full nirvana


----------



## adempozhari (Jul 18, 2012)

> Now you have to keep an eye on the temporary folder of the flash software. You find it in Windows Vista / 7 at -> "C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone

Click to collapse



I didnt see it. was running it on Windows XP.

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

It's OK.

I have it on 


> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LGMOBILEAX\Phone

Click to collapse


----------



## Walhalla (Jul 19, 2012)

adempozhari said:


> I have it on
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LGMOBILEAX\Phone

Click to collapse



Thanks. I added the Windows XP path to the post.


----------



## hardmankam (Jul 23, 2012)

*From ICS 4.0.4 to GB 2.3.7*

Great post and good instructions.

However, is there a way to flash back GB 2.3.7 from ICS 4.0.4?  
I tried flashing back to 2.3.7 ROM, but after flashing the system only partition 264MB of internal storage (from 4.0GB)  It is missing 3.7GB of storage for some reason.

Any ideas?  thanks!


----------



## alantamwl (Jul 31, 2012)

First of all, I recently bought and received the unlocked Prada phone from Amazon and it's stunning!

I guess I am a little confused. IF the phone is updated from GB to ICS, must the phone (bootloader) require unlock again? Is that why it's better off update and root now vs waiting for the official update to ICS?

Coming from the iOS community, I really got so used to (and tired) of the JB/Unlock 'every single time' the OS is updated. Is it also true for Android OS?

Thanks a million guys!

-Alan


----------



## kronos1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Can some one confirm me is there Srpski-Serbian lng in v20d ICS version of LG Prada.ROM??


----------



## PradA17 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is there any way to get vanilla ics instead of the black and white?


----------



## wwwjunk (Sep 6, 2012)

I think i've improved ICS upgrade and root method. If anyone wants to try it here it goes... It should be all ok.

All files needed are in this post.



> STEP 1 - flash patched rom
> 
> . download file: 4shared.com/zip/L0MIl6Sh/lg_p940_ics_root.html
> . download file: 4shared.com/zip/xDoBH8kT/patched_rom_v20d.html
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## f0rg0tten (Sep 7, 2012)

*Is the LG PRADA 3.0 (LG-KU5400) for Korea is the same with LG Prada 3.0 P940?*

Hello. This is my first time here. may I ask if LG PRADA 3.0 (LG-KU5400) for Korea is the same with LG Prada 3.0 P940? Can I install the rom of P940 to KU5400? I hope for the quick response. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root LG Prada 3.0 P940 with ICS (4.0.4)?

EDIT: And the answer is few posts under


----------



## tonydubs (Sep 7, 2012)

*Impossible Root*

Hi everyone,

I'm living in France and new on XDA.

I've followed the process and I'm happy to see ICS on my P940, but I have a little problem.

My device isn't rooted. The process is goo, it starts again after the root.bat but root is not OK. I can't use Titanium or Battery Calibration.

Got an idea?

Second thing, can someone tell me what is the *V20E_00.kdz* availbale on the net. It seems to be made for the France but I have verified and ICS in not available at LG France.

Is it better than the *V20D_00.kdz*? Did someone tried it?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## rumpypumpy (Sep 8, 2012)

I've successfully updated to ICS but the root isn't working. After running the root file, it appears as if the process was successful but when I reboot Superuser isn't installed and apps that require root don't work. Any ideas why this is? Could it be because I didn't replace the LGP940_AP[1].bin file while updating the software?


----------



## David Rodas (Sep 9, 2012)

*LG prada 3.0 ICS V10f*



rumpypumpy said:


> So this guide installs ICS and root at the same time?

Click to collapse



 I am a new user, and I wonder if I can update to my lg prada 3.0 to European version V20D, mine has the LGP940-V10F version, Kernel 2.6.35.7 based band L6260_MODEM_SIC_01.1138.00, compilation number GWK74, Android Version  2.3.7


----------



## kronos1 (Sep 10, 2012)

So which root method is working now? It seams that second method is problematic? 

#I am a new user, and I wonder if I can update to my lg prada 3.0 to European version V20D, mine has the LGP940-V10F version, Kernel 2.6.35.7 based band L6260_MODEM_SIC_01.1138.00, compilation number GWK74, Android Version 2.3.7#
I think You can do the update and root with first method.


----------



## wwwjunk (Sep 13, 2012)

So.... anyone tried my method? Any feedback?
All i did was put together files from rom (LGP940_AP[*].bin) with file LGP940_AP[1].bin already patched, instead of original LGP940_AP[1].bin.
Then i use another program to flash rom. Should be easier because ther is no need to be swapping files, neither to use so many programs to flash the rom.


----------



## kronos1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I will give at a try, can You confirm just-does ics v20d contains Serbian-Srpski language? Is there an option to unroot phone?


----------



## Metall_BR (Sep 27, 2012)

kronos1 said:


> I will give at a try, can You confirm just-does ics v20d contains Serbian-Srpski language? Is there an option to unroot phone?

Click to collapse



Friends I also could not get root on V20D rom by this method. I believe this ROM ICS is blocked. The V20D europe open rom contains 42 different languages ​​among them: српски the language pack. I hope I helped!:good:


----------



## kronos1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank You for the update info. So only first method i valid? l haven't updated my phone yet..problems with my PC occurred so until I re install new OS no flashing.


----------



## prem2devika (Oct 2, 2012)

*LG Prada KU5400 (Korean Version) working GPRS only,but not working EDGE,3G in India!?*

Hi,
Recently my Brother-in-law brought LG Prada KU5400 from Korea.He upgraded to ICS (version v20d) in Korea. Now iam using with BSNL 3G sim.Mobile network settings are not automatically installing,hence i’ve installed Access point names Manually, by copying from another Android Phone’s access point settings..phone calling is working well and GPRS is working with only 50Kbps speed. EDGE and 3G is not working!all other features are working well, except 3G and EDGE! I tried several another sim cards like Airtel,Vodafone,Docomo,Idea etc..still no use.
Can i update my LG Prada KU5400 to ICS version of LG Prada P940? is it possible? otherwise what should i do to work 3G and EDGE networks in my Phone in India?
I request you to please suggest me what to do regarding my problem. I very much thankful if you suggest solution.
Regards
Premkumar
[email protected]
India.


----------



## kronos1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just updated to v20h on official PC Suite LG app. I have done no root. 
LGP940-V20h-AUG-09-2012
3.0.21
ICS 4.0.4

So root method is only with V20d


----------



## David Rodas (Oct 6, 2012)

*FaceUnlock ICS?????*

just upgraded my LG Prada 3.0 to Ice Cream Sandwich I wonder if the European firmware version v20d has facial unlocking, or is any update error, how could solve?


----------



## nshahid89 (Oct 10, 2012)

David Rodas said:


> just upgraded my LG Prada 3.0 to Ice Cream Sandwich I wonder if the European firmware version v20d has facial unlocking, or is any update error, how could solve?

Click to collapse



Not sure what you meant by that. But - I am using ICS on my Prada 3.0 and under settings > lock screen - I can see the option for face unlock (see attached picture) 

I did upgrade mine using the European firmware.



Sent from my LG-P940 using xda premium


----------



## jamesclinton (Oct 10, 2012)

*connecting error*

Hi guys,

i followed the step from this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8 but i am getting connecting error  any help


----------



## David Rodas (Oct 10, 2012)

*Question*



nshahid89 said:


> Not sure what you meant by that. But - I am using ICS on my Prada 3.0 and under settings > lock screen - I can see the option for face unlock (see attached picture)
> 
> I did upgrade mine using the European firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Now a question, data restore factory after upgrade?:good::good:


----------



## DevilTuned (Oct 14, 2012)

jamesclinton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i followed the step from this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8 but i am getting connecting error  any help

Click to collapse




I have the same problem. HELP!


----------



## jamesclinton (Oct 15, 2012)

I managed to get it working wt the file from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22022581&postcount=1 and here too http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18082599&postcount=1

good luck 





DevilTuned said:


> I have the same problem. HELP!

Click to collapse


----------



## DevilTuned (Oct 15, 2012)

jamesclinton said:


> I managed to get it working wt the file from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22022581&postcount=1 and here too http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18082599&postcount=1
> 
> good luck

Click to collapse



Hi I read the threads it seems like I have a different problem, mine is I cannot connect to Play Store, use the Internet Browser, etc using my Data Network but I can do so when I use Wi-Fi. I tried clearing caches, factory reset, even deleted the OS and reflashed it still have the same problem, I even tried contacting my service provider and asked for my APN settings.

Help?


----------



## jamesclinton (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that´s weird  maybe try another browser or try to update play store app from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32709668&postcount=1




DevilTuned said:


> Hi I read the threads it seems like I have a different problem, mine is I cannot connect to Play Store, use the Internet Browser, etc using my Data Network but I can do so when I use Wi-Fi. I tried clearing caches, factory reset, even deleted the OS and reflashed it still have the same problem, I even tried contacting my service provider and asked for my APN settings.
> 
> Help?

Click to collapse


----------



## DevilTuned (Oct 15, 2012)

I think I found the problem it's with the proxy setting of my APN but the thing is I can't edit it and if I make a new one I can't select it and make it my default one. Do you guys know any third party app to edit it or how to edit my APN? I tried the traditional way going to the settings etc.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## nshahid89 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have actually done a factory reset after upgrading to ICS. Seemed like a good idea (and it was!) sorted out some lag issue that I was having


Sent from my LG-P940 using xda premium


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root LG Prada 3.0 P940 with ICS (4.0.4)?

EDIT: And the answer is few posts under


----------



## Neuropsihopuppu (Oct 19, 2012)

*Need a little help!*



Walhalla said:


> Here you go.
> 
> *Alternative LG P940 Prada 3.0 v20d (ICS 4.0.4) Root Guide
> cleaned / improved and with Superuser instead of SuperSU*
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please upload the v20d kdz file to another location because the link provided in the tutorial doesent work anymore! Thx in advance! :angel:


----------



## kronos1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok l have done the update to v20d with method upgarde or downgrade lg prada. LINK here Did not do the root, can l root v20d with out this "Patched v20d firmware part" ???


----------



## vancecwtan (Oct 22, 2012)

I updated and everything works fine but com.lge.camera couldn't work. Can't even start it, any idea how to solve it? Mine is a SEA unit.

edit: made a factory reset, camera seems to be working


----------



## David Rodas (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for everything you needed a factory reset and charge well, the location error disappeared external memory and facial recognition is available. Excellent work :thumbup::thumbup: 


Sent from my LG-P940 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rebornsoul89 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have previously upgraded my phone to ICS before a root was available. Now that a root is available, i try this method but when its upgrading the firmware, LG tells me i already have this firmware and stops updating. If i try to root by just using the .bat file, it doesnt work. Can anyone help me? Im on V20D btw


----------



## cy0708 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re-upload  V20D_00.kdz*

Could anyone re-upload the V20D_00.kdz file?
The link is no longer working.
Many thanks!

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

+1
The link to the v20d kdz file is broken. A re-upload of this file is appreciated! Many thanks!



Neuropsihopuppu said:


> Can you please upload the v20d kdz file to another location because the link provided in the tutorial doesent work anymore! Thx in advance! :angel:

Click to collapse


----------



## milaq (Nov 13, 2012)

the link is perfectly fine.

check your hosts file....


----------



## Geezer (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I rooted my Prada 3.0 - the Root Checker shows "you have root access" info, BUT ...when trying to delete any of the system apps (junk apps) I get "unsuccessful" or *the apps keep re-appearing !* Very strange.

I normally remove apps with SDMaid Pro or ROM Toolbox (App Manager). Root access granted.


----------



## mellowbug (Nov 17, 2012)

ow.. many thanks. Tryed it... and it was exiting.. it worked like a charm. Super user is installed.


ps. i just edited my host file.. but.. yeah.. its basicly the same. 



greetings. mellowbug.


----------



## mellowbug (Nov 17, 2012)

David Rodas said:


> just upgraded my LG Prada 3.0 to Ice Cream Sandwich I wonder if the European firmware version v20d has facial unlocking, or is any update error, how could solve?

Click to collapse




Yeah the phone itself works wel, root and everything. But its also missing the facial unlock, its not present in the lock screen menu. I used all, and only the files provided by the walhalla tutorial. Dont know what to do to fix this. Did you already find a way to fix this.. or what went wrong?

greeting. mellowbug.

ps.  facial unlock is working now. Just had to do a factory reset.. no permission crap or what ever.. its working now.


----------



## SergioBigred (Nov 30, 2012)

*V20G and Root*

Hi,

just installed V20G (latest for Vodafone Italy) on a friend LG-P940.

I didn't the method described here to get root because I was worried about bricking it mixing up files for V20D and V20G, has anyone tried it?

Any suggestion on how root this device after this upgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## SergioBigred (Dec 1, 2012)

SergioBigred said:


> Hi,
> 
> just installed V20G (latest for Vodafone Italy) on a friend LG-P940.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I tied to get root using the method described here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Now I didn't get root and handset is very slow slow (unusable, read a keypress every 5 seconds on screen...) and instable (get a lot of FC on system).

I tried to get update again but the LG update says that the handset is already uptodate (true...) and doesn't allow to install the latest sw.

Is there a way to force it? Or to reset everything (I believe the method messed up with authroization on /system...) otherwise I fear it is softbrciked...

Thanks!


----------



## milaq (Dec 1, 2012)

no worries, i had the same issue once.

just use the root procedure stated here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8

it will install an ics firmware and root you in one step. no need for v20g, just stay with v20d.


----------



## SergioBigred (Dec 1, 2012)

milaq said:


> no worries, i had the same issue once.
> 
> just use the root procedure stated here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I tried to reflash V20G using download mode but even after restart it still unusable.

I will try this right now


----------



## milaq (Dec 1, 2012)

maybe you also need to wipe data/cache. try to hold volume down + camera while booting up


----------



## SergioBigred (Dec 1, 2012)

milaq said:


> no worries, i had the same issue once.
> 
> just use the root procedure stated here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8
> ...

Click to collapse



I am following it but it download again the v20g and not the v20d therefore I don't dare to apply the root patch...

Any suggestion?

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




milaq said:


> no worries, i had the same issue once.
> 
> just use the root procedure stated here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8
> ...

Click to collapse





milaq said:


> maybe you also need to wipe data/cache. try to hold volume down + camera while booting up

Click to collapse



This did the trick probably I had some garbage in the data area pushed by the root procedure.

Thanks!


----------



## fanghan (Dec 3, 2012)

Im having trouble with the touchscreen right after it starts up the first time. The screen would show encryption unsuccessful, and the touchscreen wouldnt work at all. I reflashed this 3 times and its all the same. What am i doing wrong?

EDIT : im using Walhalla's root method

EDIT2 : I seem to be using a "different" Prada 3.0 : Theres no camera button and theres a pull-out antenna o.o


----------



## catalin7810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Valhalla, I updated to ICS today, everything went OK.
I was on V10d now on V20d and running smooth as butter.


----------



## DFolgado (Dec 24, 2012)

*Root*

Hi, I've just done all the steps and it went fine until the phone restart. On the screen apears "Encrytion unsuccessful" (I don't know if it's normal...), the tactil screen doesn't work now, and I can't root it, the program keep saying "waiting fo device"...

How can I solve this? I really need you help...


----------



## Amivieu (Jan 11, 2013)

*battery drain with usb to pc*

HI,
I followed the flashing methode correctely , and all are ok , but when i put the phone in usb to pc the battery drain rapidly to 0% in few seconds  and i can root them with root.bat .
so please  any one can upload french open rom ? or german open rom ?

thanks in adavance.


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root LG Prada 3.0 P940 with ICS (4.0.4)?

EDIT: And the answer is few posts under


----------



## adempozhari (Jan 17, 2013)

after downgrade v20d from cm 10.1 i was stuck on bootscreen...  

i had to factory rest as below

 Turn the power off.
Press and hold the following keys at the same time(for over 10 seconds): Power/Lock key+ Camera key + Volume Down Key.
The phone will turn on and perform a factory reset immediately.


maybe it will come handy


----------



## p0nc (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your guide. 

The link for ICS update is dead. Perhaps somebody can upload the file to another mirror. I'm searching the net for 30 minutes now and only that lgmobile link is showing up. If somebody can upload the update to another site I would be eternally grateful! 



Walhalla said:


> Here you go.
> 
> *Alternative LG P940 Prada 3.0 v20d (ICS 4.0.4) Root Guide
> cleaned / improved and with Superuser instead of SuperSU*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## milaq (Jan 20, 2013)

p0nc said:


> Thanks for your guide.
> 
> The link for ICS update is dead. Perhaps somebody can upload the file to another mirror. I'm searching the net for 30 minutes now and only that lgmobile link is showing up. If somebody can upload the update to another site I would be eternally grateful!

Click to collapse



once again...



milaq said:


> the link is perfectly fine.
> 
> check your hosts file....

Click to collapse


----------



## Kamyaroid (Jan 20, 2013)

*Help me Friends!!!*

hi. i'll be quick. 
i just bought a LG Prada 3.0 here in Iran. Amazing Device. It also Supports Persian(Farsi) Language.:victory:
-------
Android Version : 2.3.7
Baseband Version : L6260_MODEM_SIC_01.1138.00
Kernel Version : 2.6.35.7
Build Number : GWK74
Software Version : LGP940-V10d-JUL-20-2012
-------
So, I want to upgrade it to ICS. and then Root (if possible). :fingers-crossed:
Please Give Me a Step-by-Step Instruction. thanks. :highfive:
My Laptop: Windows 7 64-bit

**) if i upgrade it, will it still support Persian/Farsi or Arabic? (just in SMS,MMS,... & Web) (Not Menu) :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Kamyaroid (Jan 21, 2013)

*Any Help?!!*

Any Help...?!!


----------



## Kamyaroid (Jan 21, 2013)

*...*



Kamyaroid said:


> Any Help...?!!

Click to collapse




I AM REALLY REALLY DISAPPOINTED :crying:


----------



## Kamyaroid (Jan 21, 2013)

Kamyaroid said:


> I AM REALLY REALLY DISAPPOINTED :crying:

Click to collapse



Does this froum even have an admin?!!

What the hell? i wait 3 days for an answer!!! how embaressing for this froum. all are dead!

f this!


----------



## olarf (Jan 22, 2013)

*AW: LG Prada 3.0 P940 - ICS Root*

All steps for rooting and upgrading to ICS is described very detailed already in the related threads. A simple forum search lead you to the target. Independent from that maybe try first to update the regular way. Up and downgrade is also described in a seperate thread.  
Independent from that, why has an admin or user to answer inner 3 days? Especialy to questions which are answered often. In 3 days you should have find all answers! I gues 3 houres would have been enough.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## zweideutigkeit (Jan 25, 2013)

I get the "Please, check your internet line and execute program again." error in UpTestEX_mod2_marwin when i select "Upgrade Start" ...i did put the host file and start shttps...
Anybody know what is the problem?

LE: For those with Win 8...it will not work properly you can't fool the lg software that aren't any updates...it will just block the network and you can't make it further. I manage to root with win xp


----------



## Amivieu (Jan 27, 2013)

*shttps*



zweideutigkeit said:


> I get the "Please, check your internet line and execute program again." error in UpTestEX_mod2_marwin when i select "Upgrade Start" ...i did put the host file and start shttps...
> Anybody know what is the problem?
> 
> LE: For those with Win 8...it will not work properly you can't fool the lg software that aren't any updates...it will just block the network and you can't make it further. I manage to root with win xp

Click to collapse



Put the original hosts to the file Flash Tools.
thats all .

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




Kamyaroid said:


> hi. i'll be quick.
> i just bought a LG Prada 3.0 here in Iran. Amazing Device. It also Supports Persian(Farsi) Language.:victory:
> -------
> Android Version : 2.3.7
> ...

Click to collapse



download file from here http://forum.mobilestan.net/archive/index.php/t-257810.html  and flash the phone following this tutorial 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1287236 and after follow the first post in this thread


----------



## jald (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know why, but i haven't got access to the file in link ( V20D_00.kdz). I need it to root my Prada...
Can some one upload to a server, or something like that? I will be very appreciated 
Thank you for your work D


----------



## guisof (Feb 4, 2013)

wwwjunk said:


> I think i've improved ICS upgrade and root method. If anyone wants to try it here it goes... It should be all ok.
> 
> All files needed are in this post.

Click to collapse



I tried this procedure and I have an issue :
all steps ok
then  I start in the SmartFlashTool

it fails :-/ after 30 seconds telling me that there is a magic number error 

any idea ?


----------



## guisof (Feb 5, 2013)

hello all,
I'll post additional elements tonight in order to be clearer and enable you to help me better


----------



## guisof (Feb 6, 2013)

guisof said:


> hello all,
> I'll post additional elements tonight in order to be clearer and enable you to help me better

Click to collapse



All,

it seems that the file I had as ROM was corrupted.

A re-downloaded a proper kdz file from :
http://lg-phone-firmware.com/index.php?id_mod=14

Applied the FIRST method from this post and all went fine at last !


----------



## sam10000 (Feb 12, 2013)

guisof said:


> Applied the FIRST method from this post and all went fine at last !

Click to collapse



Can't find the "FIRST method"; please clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## martin.jedlicka (Feb 16, 2013)

*re-upload of KDZ 4,0.4 stock rom for Prada*



guisof said:


> All,
> 
> it seems that the file I had as ROM was corrupted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, are you serious? Where you uploaded.
When I click for the kdz file I am re-moved to some http://*******/ site with nothing ,.

CAN SOMEONE REALLY CLEVER RE-UPLOAD TO PROPER SITE OR TELL ME THE FUNCTIONAL LINK?
Please.Thanx


----------



## zweideutigkeit (Feb 16, 2013)

*...*

I cannot post the links here, but you have a PM.


----------



## ShahinTehShiz (Feb 16, 2013)

Can anyone help me root my UK LG Prada 3.0? It's still on GB 2.3.7 and I want to update it to ICS but cannot find any ICS ROMs and the SuperoneClick method does not work for me :S

Thanks!


----------



## zweideutigkeit (Feb 16, 2013)

*...*

Just follow the steps in the first page

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28568521&postcount=8


----------



## panaceaaa (Feb 17, 2013)

*kdf file*

Could someone send me the KDF file via PM? (If it's not possible to post it here). 

I have a LG prada 3.0 from vodafone germany, but now it's unlocked.

I have searched the whole internet and there are some files called "V20D_00.kdz", but none of them seems to work.:crying:


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root LG Prada 3.0 P940 with ICS (4.0.4)?

EDIT: And the answer is few posts under


----------



## pihlaja81 (Feb 20, 2013)

panaceaaa said:


> Could someone send me the KDF file via PM? (If it's not possible to post it here).
> 
> I have a LG prada 3.0 from vodafone germany, but now it's unlocked.
> 
> I have searched the whole internet and there are some files called "V20D_00.kdz", but none of them seems to work.:crying:

Click to collapse





I need that file too. Can someone please upload it somewhere ? Or PM me the link. Thanks.


----------



## Amivieu (Feb 20, 2013)

*GOOD LUK*



pihlaja81 said:


> I need that file too. Can someone please upload it somewhere ? Or PM me the link. Thanks.

Click to collapse



download file from here http://forum.mobilestan.net/archive/.../t-257810.html and flash the phone following this tutorial
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1287236 and after follow the first post in this thread

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------




ShahinTehShiz said:


> Can anyone help me root my UK LG Prada 3.0? It's still on GB 2.3.7 and I want to update it to ICS but cannot find any ICS ROMs and the SuperoneClick method does not work for me :S
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



download file from here http://forum.mobilestan.net/archive/.../t-257810.html and flash the phone following this tutorial
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1287236 and after follow the first post in this thread


----------



## zweideutigkeit (Feb 21, 2013)

> V20D_00.part1.rar
> http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/10057313/file.html
> V20D_00.part2.rar
> http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/21219384/file.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the Open Europe V20D firmware.


----------



## pihlaja81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you! Now i have a little problem. Cant boot on CM10.1, only text prada on screen and bootloop. Now i install same way CM9 and it works perfectly. 

Is there something im doing wrong ? I like that CM10.1 very much and like to install it in my Prada. Thanks Milaq for these nice roms!

Sent from my Prada 3.0 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prask321 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Link is not working: Official LG ICS European Firmware Update*

Dear Walhalla,

I guess that your link (Official LG ICS European Firmware Update) is not working anymore .
It would be perfect if you would be able to correct it.

Many thanks in advance.

Prask321


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Mar 9, 2013)

prask321 said:


> Dear Walhalla,
> 
> I guess that your link (Official LG ICS European Firmware Update) is not working anymore .
> It would be perfect if you would be able to correct it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Links from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38299009&postcount=83 (3 post above your) are working.


----------



## pixi86 (Mar 10, 2013)

zweideutigkeit said:


> Here is the Open Europe V20D firmware.

Click to collapse



Not possible to merge files? Or am i doing something wrong???


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Mar 12, 2013)

Try original link: http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGP940/ADEUBK/V20d_00/V20D_00.kdz


----------



## saeed74 (Mar 18, 2013)

Guys.. I Think I have an unknow problem with rooting and upgrating my prada 3 ..
i use Walhalla tut and when i click on Start Upgrade,  "R&D Test Tool" Show this massages:
start fn_startupgrate
Extract kdz file

and after this system show not responding erorr ( stopped working ). and i try to solve this problem with change "UpTestEX_mod2_marwin.exe" settings to windows xp sp2 and sp3 but still Not Working... Help Me plz..


----------



## deepsnoozer (Apr 2, 2013)

The LG ICS Firmware update link seems to be unavaiable , is there an alternative way to get it?
Many thanks

Edit:
I Got it from the 3 part link
many thanks

Edit2:
And i got it rooted


----------



## james510 (Apr 8, 2013)

*ICS bug fixes solution?*

Hi,
I've recently flashed my LG prada 3.0 to ICS 4.0.4 using walhala method... as it seems the ICS has few bugs which are bothering me
Is there any ROM, update or anything which does fix these bugs? I was trying to find an answer for this, did really read many forums and posts here and were looking for 5hours already but didnt find anything (maybe im blind), only few same questions like mine but without answer... I want to keep the original ICS Prada UI and dont wanna install cyanogen mode CM10.1 or something. Pleas could anyone adwise?Or the only way is to install CM9?


----------



## NoobCock (May 23, 2013)

*Help*

hi , i'm new .
any advice when such event took place ?!


----------



## BlackZero_ZK (Jul 11, 2013)

Is anyone using the prada korean version Ku5400


----------



## n12k1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey there I'm also trying to root my Korean prada but I can't download this file: http://115.com/file/e7uah1ga .Can someone please downloaded for me(who understands the language) and uploaded in some other site like dropbox for example.
P.S:I'm using this tut. http://www.lg-phones.org/how-to-root-android-4-0-4-ics-on-lg-prada-3-0.html


----------



## mrvlhs (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey folks, I'm looking to buy this phone and i was just wondering what do you think about it in terms of performance and battery life with ICS. I currently have a Samsung Galasy S i9000 so I'm not quite sure if it will be a noticeable upgrade. Is to possible to unlock the phone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Sep 12, 2013)

There is no problem with root.  But I strongly not recommend any lg phone. Its my second lg phone and i curse them all. Network problems, battery drain much faster on ics, with oryginal soft very lagy.


----------



## xulz99 (Oct 16, 2013)

n12k1 said:


> Hey there I'm also trying to root my Korean prada but I can't download this file: http://115.com/file/e7uah1ga .Can someone please downloaded for me(who understands the language) and uploaded in some other site like dropbox for example.
> P.S:I'm using this tut. http://www.lg-phones.org/how-to-root-android-4-0-4-ics-on-lg-prada-3-0.html

Click to collapse



I upload the file to dropbox,check it.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4s7qpume8723kfn/SU540_AP[5].bin


----------



## n12k1 (Oct 25, 2013)

thank you but I don't own this phone anymore


----------



## Osvajac (Oct 29, 2013)

*update link*




milaq said:


> the link is perfectly fine.
> 
> check your hosts file....

Click to collapse



can yu plz update a link because this link not work for me and other plz


----------



## tagoo (Nov 1, 2013)

hallo ich habe win8 und ich finde die http.exe nicht, bzw wenn ich in den ordner gehe dann ist sie kurz da und verschwindet von alleine komisch
das passiert immerwieder wenn ich es neu entpacke, kurz da und dann weg


----------



## Ygrek-Ix (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to root LG Prada 3.0 P940 with ICS (4.0.4)?

EDIT: And the answer is few posts under


----------



## mrizwan (Nov 7, 2013)

*Able to upgrade + root LG PRADA*

I was successfull in upgrading to ICS and root. there was some lag but after factory reset everything is working fine. 

For root i modified the root.bat file
@ECHO off
echo LG P940 Prada 3.0 v20d (ICS v4.0.4) Root by Walhalla
echo.
echo [#] Waiting for device...
adb.exe wait-for-devices
echo.
echo [#] Pushing files...
adb.exe push busybox /data/local/tmp
adb.exe push root.sh /data/local/tmp
adb.exe push su /data/local/tmp
adb.exe push Superuser.apk /data/local/tmp
adb.exe shell chmod 755 /data/local/tmp/busybox
adb.exe shell chmod 755 /data/local/tmp/root.sh
echo.
echo [#] Rebooting device...
adb.exe reboot
echo.
echo [#] After the device comes back up its getting rooted automatically 
echo.
pause

i copied all of the files present in tmp directory to root subdirectory.

Thanks


----------



## joylove1978 (Nov 18, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance...I want to install ics on my Prada. I have only had the phone for a little over a year. I really like it, but it has no support in the UK and I need a more up to date version of Android than Gingerbread!

I am following Walhalla's instructions found on the first page of this thread.

I am up to this step in bold here:

enable "USB-Debugging" on the device at "Settings | Developer".
*put the USB cable in the device and let the system install the drivers.*

Nothing happens when I do this...should I be expecting some message on the phone or output from http.exe?


----------



## joylove1978 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok, here's the deal. If someone can assist me in getting ics on my Prada 3.0, then I will pay them £10 via PayPal.

I have had too many issues to list here...I'm not gonna get more frustrated than I already am unless I can get some expert help.

If anyone is interested then PM me. Thanks


----------



## olarf (Nov 18, 2013)

Check your pm inbox. No 10£ needed but its a Kind offer and show that you realy need help. Are you in 2.3 still?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kunal718718 (Nov 24, 2013)

*loosing GSM network on prada 3*

Hi

 i used walhalla's guidelines to upgrade and root my prada 3 two months back; it was successful.
However since a few days now my phone's started loosing GSM network and wouldnt register on it even if i try to do so manually.

I doubt if rooting the phone has anyting to do with it; the wifi works just fine.
I dont thing there should be a hardware problem with the radio reciever of the phone, has to be software i suppose.
The phone still catches the network at times but looses it soon after and shows no connectivity.
Try to register on a network manually and there is an error message; the same sim card works in other phones so the sim card is fine.

I might also mention that i am not a techie at mobile phones and i do not know the utility of rooting an android device; i simply did it in the process to upgrade to ICS(though i could have avoided the last step that rooted it); i hope this problem of the loosing network is not something because of the rooting; maybe it gave access to malware or something??

Also if i do a factory reset to try and tackle the software problem; i suppose that will throw me back to gingerbread...right??

Any tips /suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## kayawu (Dec 24, 2013)

i have linux, no windows. how can i root on linux please?


----------



## deathnote013 (Dec 26, 2013)

im following the update by wahlia and when im installing the B2CAppSetup.exe its just promting the lg mobile tool and disappear.. it doesnt seem to install anything,, and i saw this message in small server 

!->27/12 00:21:27 [127.0.0.1:51100>9002] (t1 1) 
GET /client/app/live_update.jsp HTTP/1.1
Host: csmg.lgmobile.com:9002
Cache-Control: no-cache
^!!
!->27/12 00:21:27 [127.0.0.1:51100>9002] (t1 2) >\client\app\live_update.jsp(Undefined/default)
Error. File not found.

!->27/12 00:21:27 [127.0.0.1:51100>9002] (t1 3) >HTTP  in:99 out:2012  Time:16

i was able to modify the host file included,, is there something wrong with my actions,,? what would be the work around here?


----------



## deathnote013 (Dec 27, 2013)

ive been trying to update my phone p940  2.3.7 to 4.0.4 so i could root it but ive been encountering error message that update is no longer possible due to a fatal error

and this is the log from the update tool

11:18:47 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] Try to delete folder
11:18:47 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
11:18:47 : Start Date : 2013-12-27 11:18:47
11:18:47 : ---------- QM Testmode ---------
11:18:47 : ***** Check Tool Version *****
11:18:47 : Tool version : 1.5.4.8
11:18:47 : UpgradeDLL version : 1.2.6.7
11:18:47 : Current Dir : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\B2C_Client
11:18:47 : LGE USB Driver Version : 4.9.8.1
11:18:47 : Android PDLV Version : 
11:18:47 : Android NDLV Version : 3.7.0.0
11:18:47 : ******************************************
11:18:47 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] Try to delete folder
11:18:47 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
11:18:48 : SetEmerModeAT()
11:18:48 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
11:19:10 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
11:19:10 : 0 - NotConnected.
11:19:10 : 1 - Normal connect success
11:19:10 : 2 - Emergency connect success
11:19:10 : *****CheckOS Start********
11:19:10 : Microsoft_Windows7_Professional_
11:19:10 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
11:19:10 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
11:19:10 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
11:19:10 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
11:19:11 : Phone Mode(2)
11:19:11 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
11:19:11 : Phone Type : OMAP_IFX
11:19:11 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
11:19:11 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
11:19:11 : ESN/IMEI/MEID : 359798041158342
11:19:12 : Phone type Compare start
11:19:12 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
11:19:12 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
11:19:13 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
11:19:13 : ******Extract Start C:\Users\john\Downloads\LG Prada\V20D_00.kdz*****
11:19:13 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
11:19:13 : File Size = 377187428
11:19:13 : Extract kdz file Success.
11:19:20 : Extract Fail C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\V20D.wdb\n
11:19:20 : Extract Error(0)
11:19:20 : Extract cab file error.
11:19:20 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] Try to delete folder
11:19:20 : !pUpgrade->StartProcessing ... PostMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR
11:19:20 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê½ÃÀÛ.
11:19:20 : CLGMobileHttp Class ¼Ò¸ê...
11:19:20 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
11:19:20 : OnStepMsg STEP_TYPE_ENV_ERROR delete m_pLGCyonUpdate

what could be the reason for this,? or any work around so i could upograde my prada


----------



## deathnote013 (Dec 27, 2013)

geez m almost giving up,,, ahahah,., another error message log from the update tooll,,,

12:32:16 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] Try to delete folder
12:32:16 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
12:32:16 : Start Date : 2013-12-27 12:32:16
12:32:16 : ---------- QM Testmode ---------
12:32:16 : ***** Check Tool Version *****
12:32:16 : Tool version : 1.5.4.8
12:32:16 : UpgradeDLL version : 1.2.6.7
12:32:16 : Current Dir : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\B2C_Client
12:32:16 : LGE USB Driver Version : 4.9.8.1
12:32:16 : Android PDLV Version : 
12:32:16 : Android NDLV Version : 3.7.0.0
12:32:16 : ******************************************
12:32:16 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] Try to delete folder
12:32:16 : SetEmerModeAT()
12:32:16 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
12:32:38 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
12:32:38 : 0 - NotConnected.
12:32:38 : 1 - Normal connect success
12:32:38 : 2 - Emergency connect success
12:32:38 : *****CheckOS Start********
12:32:38 : Microsoft_Windows7_Professional_
12:32:38 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
12:32:39 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
12:32:39 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
12:32:39 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
12:32:40 : Phone Mode(2)
12:32:40 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
12:32:40 : Phone Type : OMAP_IFX
12:32:40 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
12:32:40 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
12:32:40 : ESN/IMEI/MEID : 359798041158342
12:32:40 : Phone type Compare start
12:32:40 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
12:32:40 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
12:32:41 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
12:32:41 : ******Extract Start C:\Users\john\Downloads\LG Prada\V20D_00.kdz*****
12:32:41 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
12:32:41 : File Size = 123739469
12:32:45 : Extract kdz file Success.
12:32:46 : Extracted C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz\n
12:32:46 : WDB(or DZ) FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
12:32:46 : Extracted C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\GM730WR.dll\n
12:32:46 : Model dll FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\GM730WR.dll)
12:32:46 : NNNNN WDB FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
12:32:46 : NNNNN Model dll FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\GM730WR.dll)
12:32:46 : Extract End C:\Users\john\Downloads\LG Prada\V20D_00.cab
12:32:46 : ------------------Model.dll Information-------------------
12:32:46 : Filename : GM730WR.dll
12:32:46 : Version : 1.0.0.2
12:32:46 : File size : 241664
12:32:46 : File date : 2009/11/27-19:40:04
12:32:46 : PC Created date: 2013/12/27-12:32:46
12:32:46 : ----------------------------------------------------------
12:32:46 : *****Check LGCM Programs Start*****
12:32:46 : LGCM Programs Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
12:32:46 : *****WorkModelDLL Start*****
12:32:48 : strPhoneBinaryPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
12:32:48 : strModuleDir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
12:32:48 : strModelDLLPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\GM730WR.dll)
12:32:48 : _DetachDLL Call
12:32:48 : _DetachDLL Call End
12:32:48 : Call fn_StartUpgrade
12:32:48 : ********* 2Chip Model.dll input Parameter*************
12:32:48 : MODEL_EVENT     : 32769
12:32:48 : PhoneBinaryPath : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz
12:32:48 : ModuleDir       : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\
12:32:48 : BootWaitTime    : 49500
12:32:48 : UsbHighSpeed      : FALSE
12:32:48 : PhoneMode       : 2
12:32:48 : NewPhoneBinVersion  : V20D_00
12:32:48 : ClearSI      : FALSE
12:32:48 : AuthMark        : 0
12:32:48 : ********* 2Chip Model.dll input Parameter End*************
12:33:05 : wParam : 100,     lParam = 502
12:33:05 : CleanModelDll() :  Free Model.dll
12:33:05 : _DetachDLL Call
12:33:05 : _DetachDLL Call End
12:33:05 : Page_Error ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
12:33:05 : ¿©±â´Â Retry ºÎºÐÀÔ´Ï´Ù
12:33:15 : Call Retry Thread
12:33:15 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
12:33:15 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
12:33:15 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
12:33:19 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
12:33:58 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
12:33:58 : 0 - NotConnected.
12:33:58 : 1 - Normal connect success
12:33:58 : 2 - Emergency connect success
12:33:58 : Phone Mode(2)
12:33:58 : *****WorkModelDLL Start*****
12:33:58 : _DetachDLL Call
12:33:58 : _DetachDLL Call End
12:33:58 : strPhoneBinaryPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
12:33:58 : strModuleDir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
12:33:58 : strModelDLLPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\GM730WR.dll)
12:33:58 : _DetachDLL Call
12:33:58 : _DetachDLL Call End
12:33:58 : Call fn_StartUpgrade
12:33:58 : ********* 2Chip Model.dll input Parameter*************
12:33:58 : MODEL_EVENT     : 32769

what's the meaning of this?


----------



## olarf (Jan 2, 2014)

Usw this toolkit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48781811 and then omap4boot and maype win XP instead of win 7

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## imranaslam92 (Apr 17, 2014)

*how to unlock the locked LG prada*

i have get Lg Prada from from Uk which is locked. Can any body help me how to unlock it? 
Thanks


----------



## Prada3 (Nov 25, 2015)

*264MB instead of 4GB*

Hello!

I still have this phone, unfortunately Prada 4.0 is nowhere.. I love the 3.0 but have a problem with.
I upgraded from GB to ICS. Yes the phone became very laggy, with touch sensitive issue. I tried hard reset, factory reset, everything. This problem have no sollution I think.. The phone hasn't got support anymore..
So I went back to 2.3.7, everything is fine, but the inside memory now is only 264MB instead of 4GB. Could someone help me? Thats a known problem. I read a lot of foreign home page with the same. Found nothing. Also tried everything, hard reset, etc.. 
Could somebody help me?

Many Thanks.


----------



## donovan12 (May 17, 2016)

I have an lg prada p940 and it keeps on booting when l switch on what can l do


----------



## VitasLoWang (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys I can't seem to root this phone using that guide. It stops with some Page_Error. Anybody experienced this and know what to do? I tried on Windows 7 and 10 as well.
23:30:14 : [C:\LGMobileUpgrade] Try to delete folder
23:30:14 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\LGMobileUpgrade
23:30:14 : Start Date : 2016-06-10 23:30:14
23:30:14 : ---------- QM Testmode ---------
23:30:14 : ***** Check Tool Version *****
23:30:14 : Tool version : 1.5.4.8
23:30:14 : UpgradeDLL version : 1.2.6.7
23:30:14 : Current Dir : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\B2C_Client
23:30:14 : LGE USB Driver Version : 
23:30:14 : Android PDLV Version : 
23:30:14 : Android NDLV Version : 
23:30:14 : ******************************************
23:30:14 : [C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone] Try to delete folder
23:30:14 : RemoveDirectory1 Error(2):C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone
23:30:14 : SetEmerModeAT()
23:30:14 : _IsConnectedPhone Call
23:30:36 : _IsConnectedPhone(2)
23:30:36 : 0 - NotConnected.
23:30:36 : 1 - Normal connect success
23:30:36 : 2 - Emergency connect success
23:30:36 : *****CheckOS Start********
23:30:36 : Microsoft_Windows7_Professional_Service Pack 1
23:30:36 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
23:30:37 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
23:30:37 : Checking the connection with the cell phone...
23:30:37 : dwWaitResetTime(40000 ms)
23:30:38 : Phone Mode(2)
23:30:38 : *****GetPhoneType Start*****
23:30:38 : Phone Type : OMAP_IFX
23:30:38 : *****GetPhoneBinaryVersion Start*****
23:30:38 : *****Get ESN / IMEI / MEID Start*****
23:30:38 : ESN/IMEI/MEID : 359798041467651
23:30:38 : Phone type Compare start
23:30:38 : *****CheckPCSyncPrograms Start*****
23:30:38 : PCSyncPrograms Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
23:30:39 : ****************CheckAndDownload********************
23:30:39 : ******Extract Start X:\instaly\LGPrada\V20D_00.kdz*****
23:30:39 : Model Dll Dir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
23:30:39 : File Size = 123739469
23:31:58 : Extract kdz file Success.
23:32:13 : Extracted C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz\n
23:32:13 : WDB(or DZ) FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
23:32:13 : Extracted C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\GM730WR.dll\n
23:32:13 : Model dll FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\\GM730WR.dll)
23:32:13 : NNNNN WDB FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
23:32:13 : NNNNN Model dll FullPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\GM730WR.dll)
23:32:13 : Extract End X:\instaly\LGPrada\V20D_00.cab
23:32:14 : ------------------Model.dll Information-------------------
23:32:14 : Filename : GM730WR.dll
23:32:14 : Version : 1.0.0.2
23:32:14 : File size : 241664
23:32:14 : File date : 2009/11/27-19:40:04
23:32:14 : PC Created date: 2016/06/10-23:32:13
23:32:14 : ----------------------------------------------------------
23:32:14 : *****Check LGCM Programs Start*****
23:32:14 : LGCM Programs Not Found - OK and ready to upgrade
23:32:14 : *****WorkModelDLL Start*****
23:32:15 : strPhoneBinaryPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz)
23:32:15 : strModuleDir(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\)
23:32:15 : strModelDLLPath(C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\GM730WR.dll)
23:32:15 : _DetachDLL Call
23:32:15 : _DetachDLL Call End
23:32:15 : Call fn_StartUpgrade
23:32:15 : ********* 2Chip Model.dll input Parameter*************
23:32:15 : MODEL_EVENT     : 32769
23:32:15 : PhoneBinaryPath : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\DZCAB_GM730AT-00-V20d-ESA-XX-FEB-26-2010+0.dz
23:32:15 : ModuleDir       : C:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\Phone\
23:32:15 : BootWaitTime    : 49500
23:32:15 : UsbHighSpeed      : FALSE
23:32:15 : PhoneMode       : 2
23:32:15 : NewPhoneBinVersion  : V20D_00
23:32:15 : ClearSI      : FALSE
23:32:15 : AuthMark        : 0
23:32:15 : ********* 2Chip Model.dll input Parameter End*************
23:32:24 : wParam : 100,     lParam = 502
23:32:24 : CleanModelDll() :  Free Model.dll
23:32:24 : _DetachDLL Call
23:32:24 : _DetachDLL Call End
23:32:24 : Page_Error şÎşĐŔÔ´Ď´Ů
23:32:24 : ż©±â´Â Retry şÎşĐŔÔ´Ď´Ů


----------

